# the coding network test



## lambertj (Mar 19, 2013)

ok wow.. just needed an oppinion..  applied and received the link to their test..  now I know there are other posts on here about said test but they've died out now.  Anyhoo,,   would love to know if theres anyone that works there now or recent past.    not just a scorned employee.. but someone who actually gave it a shot.    I ask because they want me to print out 52 pages of worksheets to hand take and mail in answers.  Had to run to my calendar and double check to make sure it was 2013.        seriously wondering if its worth it.      the job would just be a part time extra money kinda thing.    either way someone needs to seriously look over their testing procedure..  at least combine everything into one file for printing.    cant tell you how thrilled I am to click 26 links and print out 100 or so pages.


----------



## lambertj (Mar 19, 2013)

*nevermind*

I chose to not take it.    45 minutes trying to translate the instructions and then handwrite every detail picked out of note..   not that desperate.   and definitely wasn't going to do 12 more times.


----------

